# How do I get rid of the belly jiggle?



## Derek Wilson (Aug 5, 2019)

?Belly Fat? cannot be targeted via a specific food, diet or exercise. Do not believe anyone who says otherwise.

When you lose weight, you lose weight everywhere.

Belly fat may be the hardest place for you to lose weight; this is very common for a lot of people. You may be genetically pre-disposed to hold the majority of fat on your stomach than other places around your body and hence why it?s often the last place to stop wiggling as you lose weight.

Regular exercise and consuming a sensible diet is your best weapon.

In Summary: Belly Jiggle can only be stop when body fat is low.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 9, 2019)

It is scientifically proven that some products regulate metabolic processes in the body, burn the fat from the thighs, abdomen, legs, arms, buttocks, and help weight loss:

Ginger ensures good blood flow and excretion of the stomach.
Cabbage: broccoli and cauliflower - tons of minerals and vitamins and removes toxins.
Cucumbers, combined with a low-calorie diet, promote quick weight loss and the removal of belly fat.
Green tea - a powerful fat burner, natural caffeine in the drink. I recommend to allow add 3 cups of green tea per day.
You should eat the grapefruit diet with the inside skin taken out. High in vitamin C and reduces insulin


----------

